# Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?



## Brassenkönig (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Boardies, |wavey: 
wir wollen nächstes Jahr vielleicht wieder nach Bjerregaard in Dänemark an den Ringkjöbingfjord fahren und ich wollte euch fragen, ob ihr im Ringköpingfjord schon einmal einen Hecht gefangen habt. Wenn ja könntet ihr Angelmethode und Stelle angeben? Letztes Jahr haben wir es dort auf Hecht versucht aber nur Barsche gefangen.


----------



## Karstein (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*

Hallo Phillip,

wir waren schon oft am Ringkjöbing-Fjord, aber einen Hecht habe ich im Fjord noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen. Wenn, dann solltet ihr es mal an der Mündung des Flusses zwischen Söndervig und Ringkjöbing entlang der Schilfkanten versuchen oder an den kleinen Zuflüssen zwischen Nymindegab und Bork Havn.

Versucht´s aber mal in Hvide Sande hinter der Schleuse am kleinen Hafen "Tyskehavn" auf Plattfisch und Aal mit Naturköder. Oder blinkert mal in der Skjern Au (kurz vor Skjern) auf Forelle, Hecht und vielleicht ja sogar Lachs.

Hast denn schon mal einen Windsurfkurs gemacht? In Hvide Sande kannst du das Windsurfen ganz schnell und einfach erlernen, weil du bei der Surfschule überall Stehtiefe im Wasser hast.

Viel Spaß dort oben!

Karsten


----------



## Tim (2. November 2004)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*

Hallo,
Hechte gibt es zumindest in den Seen südlich des Fjords bei Nymindegab. Bekannte haben mir von Kindern erzählt die dort 10 Stück gefangen haben, wenn auch recht kleine, das war letzte Woche. Aber Barsche sind doch auch nicht übel...

Schönen Urlaub,
Tim


----------



## havkat (2. November 2004)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*

Moin!

Tips kann ich dir nicht geben, aber im neuen "Sportfiske Journalen" steht, dass der dän. Anglerverban wohl verstärkt "Nettigkeiten" mit dem Umweltminister in Kopenhagen austauscht.

Neben einem wachsenden Kormoranproblem, werden die Hechtbestände wohl rapide steigen.

Grund: Es wurde beschlossen, den Salzgehalt des Fjords um die Hälfte zu senken.

Wenn ich alles richtig gelesen habe (kann nicht wirklich Dänisch ) wird ein Scheitern des Lachsprojekts in der Skjern Å befürchtet.

Es wird ein rapides Ansteigen der Hechtbestände vermutet, der "unterstützt" durch den hohen Kormoranbestand für eine 75% Verlustrate bei den abwandernden Lachssmolts verantwortlich gemacht wird.


----------



## Karstein (2. November 2004)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*

Na DAS ist ja mal wieder ´ne Posse, Havakt...

Da siedeln die ansässigen Angler mit ihrer Hege und Pflege nach Jahrzehnten endlich wieder erfolgreich einen Lachstamm in der Skjern Au an (der Besatz kam meines Wissens von den Flüssen Westschwedens und Irlands), und dann wollen sie aus dem Fjord ein salzfreies Binnengewässer machen???

Mann, da geht mir schon wieder die Hutschnur hoch...


----------



## havkat (2. November 2004)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*

Tjä........ wenn ich´s richtig übersetzt habe, dann hat unsere liebe EU mal wieder die Finger drin.

Geht um die allseits belieben FFH`s.

Hängt irgendwie mit den Flora/Fauna - Habitaten, Dänemarks Verpflichtung entspr. Gebiete auszuweisen und Vogelschutzgebieten zusammen.

In welchem Zusammenhang der ganze Kram steht, kann ich aber leider nicht rauslesen.

Titel des Artikels: Laksfælde i Ringkøbing Fjord (Lachsfalle im .......)

Es wird von einem Hasardspiel mit den Lachsbeständen gesprochen.


----------



## Karstein (3. November 2004)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*

@ Havkat: der Ringkjöbingfjord ist ja im Laufe der Jahre schon erheblich "versüßt" worden. Kann mich an die 80er Jahre erinnern, wo ich mit dem Garnelenkescher in zwei Stunden Garnelen für 6 Brote zusammenhatte, Massen an Schollen im Fjord gefangen werden konnten und ich beim Surfen den Salzgehalt noch ordentlich schmecken konnte...

Vielleicht sollten sie alle Ein- und Ausgänge gleich dicht machen und den Tümpel dann als P&T ausweisen...Reicht schon, was sie in meinem Lieblingsgebiet Holmsland Klit mit den Ferienhäusern anrichten...


----------



## pikepirate (3. November 2004)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*

Hallo Phillip,
der Fjord selber ist wohl kein so gutes Hechtgewässer, habe jedenfalls noch von keinem gehört das er dort gezielt auf Hecht fischt. Sehr gut für Hecht ist aber das "Gamle Gab". Das ist ein vom Fjord abgeschnittenes Gewässer bei Nymindegab. Wenn du durch Nymindegab durchfährst in Richtung Bjerregard, nimmst du gleich die erste Abbiegung links. Das ist ein Sandweg, der fast am ganzen Gamle Gab entlang führt, kannst dir ja mal anschauen wenn du da bist. Das Gewässer ist allerdings sehr flach und im Sommer stark verkrautet, meist fängt man kleinere Hechte auf toten Köfi oder beim Spinnfischen. Es sind aber auch grössere drinnen, wir haben dieses Jahr im Mai immerhin einen 14 pfünder überlisten können. Einen extra Angelschein brauchst du für dieses Gewässer nicht, es reicht die dänische Jahresfischereikarte.
wünsch dir viel Spass dort, grüsse vom Pirat


----------



## pikepirate (3. November 2004)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*

hier noch ein Bild


----------



## schelli (3. November 2004)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*

Ja Ja die super FFH Richtlinien....

kann mich noch errinnern als ich mal einen Thread dazu aufgemacht habe ohne nennenswerte Beachtung.........

Tja bei uns werden die auch noch zuschlagen bezüglich FFH und da können wir uns schön warm anziehen ...... ich sag nur sch... EU  :v 

Sorry aber das musste raus...


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*

Hallo, ich war vor kurzem eine Woche in der Gegend. Leider haben wir in einer Woche nur zwei kleine Barsche von 25cm und 29 cm gefangen. Wir werden dort nicht noch einmal hinfahren weil es eine einzige enttäuschung war. Ich kann die gegend nicht empfehlen.

MFG Hechtkiller2009


----------



## Costas (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich war vor kurzem eine Woche in der Gegend. Leider haben wir in einer Woche nur zwei kleine Barsche von 25cm und 29 cm gefangen. Wir werden dort nicht noch einmal hinfahren weil es eine einzige enttäuschung war. Ich kann die gegend nicht empfehlen.
> 
> MFG Hechtkiller2009



@hechtkiller

Ich kann die Enttäuschung verstehen, wenn man im Urlaub fast nichts fängt. Aber dafür die ganze Region fertig zu machen ist lächerlich. Wie und wo hast du geangelt? Direkt bei Skaven kann man keine Hechte fangen.

In der Region gibt's und werden übers ganze Jahr mehrere Fische gefangen, im Fjord, an der Skjern Au, bei den zahlreichen Put & Takes, in kleineren Auen und auch an der Küste. Und über Hvide Sande brauchen wir gar nicht anfangen zu sprechen. Hvide Sande gilt europaweit als einer der fangreichsten Angelplätzen Europas. Es ist schliesslich kein Zufall, dass es so viele einheimische und internationale Gäste hierher fahren um zu angeln. 

Auch in den letzten 2 Wochen wurden Fische bei allen erwähnten Plätzen gefangen. Ich kann es as eigener Erfahrung bestätigen sowie von zahlreichen Gästen, die mir begegnet sind. 

Dein Beitrag erweckt den Eindruck, als ob Du nur die Region fertig machen möchtest. Du hast Dir noch jahrelang alte Beiträge ausgesucht und die gleiche Kritik gepostet. 

Und übrigens, ich weiss nicht was für Dich grosse Barsche sind, aber Barsche von 25cm und 29cm gelten sicherlich nicht als klein.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## LAC (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*

Hallo, 
ich bin erstaunt, was ich hier alles lese.

Zum glück ist es nur ein artikel - ein link vom artikel wäre gut - dann glauben wir nicht, sondern lesen mal richtig.

Einige postings entsprechen nicht der wahrheit - außer dass sie mit ihrem fangerfolg nicht zufrieden sind , das ist normal, denn solch ein board, wo man sich hilfe holt um etwas zu fangen, bringt die fische noch nicht am haken, zeigt jedoch dass man hilfe benötigt, da man sich nicht auskennt.

Der alte ausläufer im südlichen bereich des fjordes "Gamle Gab", wo die fotos eingestellt sind, werden zwar optisch durch zwei strassen getrennt, sind jedoch unter den strassen durch rohre verbunden. 

In unserer region zählen sie zu den besten barschgewässer sowie hechtgewässern, wer nichts fängt hat selbst schuld.


Das skjern fliessgewässsersystem zählt zu den besten lachsgewässern dänemarks und da der lachsbestand sich ständig verbessert (Karstens, nur in der skjern au findet man noch den ältesten lachsstamm, den wir aufweisen könnnen, er ist zig tausend jahre alt) - hat er inzwischen einen platz in der welt eingenommen, dass er auch europaweit zu den besten gehört, da die bekannten lachsflüsse in den anderen europäischen ländern, schwer zu kämpfen haben, da dort die bestände drastisch schrumpfen - in fachkreisen ist der grund bekannt - ich nenne nur zuchtfarmen, die in den nordischen ländern aber auch in alaska in den mündungsgebieten stationiert sind - die umweltschützer kämpfen gewaltig gegen diese giftbomben.

Der ringköbingfjord, der ja eine länge von ca. 40 km hat und eine breite von 10 km, ist kein gutes hechtrevier im bereich um hvide sande, jedoch könnte ich zig stellen nennen, wo es gut ist, ob im norden, süden oder osten des fjordes.

Dafür zählt hvide sande wie ein magnet auf angler, denn hier kann jeder ob er ahnung hat oder nicht den hering ziehen.

Wohl weltweit unschlagbar ist hvide sande, wenn ich die den bestand der hornhechte sehe - so konzentriert kommen sie nicht an anderen plätzen vor.
Nun komme ich viel rum in der welt und kenne mich auch unter der wasseroberfläche mit den fischen aus, ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir einer einen besseren platz nennt - dann fliege ich dort mal hin.

Der fjord stand ja im teufelskreis in den 80iger jahren - inzwischen jedoch ist die wasserqualität besser geworden - hohe auflagen vom staat wurden gemacht und die schleusen - wo jeder angler probleme mit hat - arbeiten im sinne der natur, dass eine robuste brackwasserfauna geschaffen wird.

Die skjern au ist ja in den letzten jahren renaturiert worden, es war nordeuropas teuerstes naturschutzprojekt und es wurde mit dem europa preis ausgezeichnet, weil es schon ein einmaliges beispiel ist, wie man sich für die natur einsetzten kann.
Im sinne des lachses  weil hier angler lesen.
Hinzu kommt, die halbinsel tipperne zählt zu den größten bzw. ist das größte vogelschutzgebiet. Buhh sagen jetzt welche, da darf man nicht angeln muss man ja auch nicht.

Jedenfalls hat der fjord einige stellen die sehr gut sind, nun klagen einige, das glaube ich gerne, denn im surfgebiet wo karsten von postet, stehen natürlich auch angler am ufer und machen weitwürfe und legen in tiefen von 30 cm, den wurm auf grund - sogar den ganzen tag - so schön kann angeln sein im fjord.

@ Brassenkönig - zur frage nicht einen hecht gefangen  - hundert - an unterschiedlichen stellen mit unterschiedlichen methoden.


----------



## towu (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*

guten morgen leute !

da meine suche mich nicht näher an meine frage brachte, als zu diesem beitrag und ich immernoch offene fragen habe, nutze ich dieses thema mal für mich .


Im April/Mai sind wir in Bjerregard und wollen eine Woche lang nur die Seele baumeln lassen und unserem Hobby nachgehen.
Einiges zur skjern au habe ich hier bereits erfahren aber da wir die vielfalt der region für uns nutzen möchten, frage ich mich wo kann man wohl mit der größten aussicht auf erfolg auf hecht angeln in und um bjerregard ?!
gamle gab hab ich bereits gelesen und gespeichert. aber welche au könnte man empfehlen ? evtl. auch die skjern au ? 


Viele Grüße Torben#h


----------



## LAC (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*

@ Torben
nun verstehe ich, dass du wild auf hecht bist, ich habe dir ja schon deine pn beantwortet, wo du hechte im fjord angeln kannst - in den fließgewässern auch - dort wo es erlaubt ist z.b. in der skjern au sowie in der varde au und henne au. 

Mein freund bordie costa, der in tarm einen angelladen besitzt, hat hechte in der skjern au gefangen, die sahen aus wie hängebauchschweine, so groß waren sie. 

Natürlich sind im fließgewässer hechte, jedoch lieben sie ruhige zonen und im fjord im südlichen bereich kannst du schneller einen landen, weil dort mehr vorkommen.

Damit ein fachmann sich ein fließgewässer vorstellen kann, sind diese in unterschiedliche fischzonen aufgeteilt, d.h. nach leitfische.
Hier ein link:http://www.aquakulturtechnik.de/Lexikon/f/fliessgewaesser.htm

Wenn mir einer sagt, wir haben eine äschenregion, dann kann ich mir das gewässer genau vorstellen und wenn ich das gewässer sehe, kann ich sagen welche fischregion es ist.

Hechte kommen im fjord bzw. im mündungsbereich von fließgewässern und in uhigen zonen vor und nicht im forellenbach.
Gruß


----------



## towu (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*

Hallo LAC !
PN ist bereits wieder beantwortet  ein,zwei fragen konnte ich dort wieder unterbringen.|supergri

Das Projekt Skjern Au werden wir wohl nicht angreifen. die Preiserhöhung, auch wenn ich sie für gerechtfertigt halte, schlägt mir für einen Tag zu sehr ins Portemonaie.

Wir werden jetzt nach alternativen Auen in der Gegend suchen. Für uns muss es nicht der Lachs sein. Eine schöne Forelle ist mehr genauso lieb ! 

Für Tipps bin ich wie immer sehr dankbar !


----------



## towu (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*

sagt mal , ist es eine option mit einem " vernünftigen " Schlauchboot auf den Fjord zu fahren oder haltet ihr das ohne motor für lebensmüde ? |kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*



towu83 schrieb:


> sagt mal , ist es eine option mit einem " vernünftigen " Schlauchboot auf den Fjord zu fahren oder haltet ihr das ohne motor für lebensmüde ? |kopfkrat


 

Lebensmüde ist noch untertrieben.:m
Ich habe es vor vielen Jahren mit einem schwach motorisierten Boot versucht, und wäre beinahe abgesoffen.#q


----------



## towu (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Lebensmüde ist noch untertrieben.:m
> Ich habe es vor vielen Jahren mit einem schwach motorisierten Boot versucht, und wäre beinahe abgesoffen.#q




Weil Du ein Loch im Boot hattest ? #c

Nee, im Ernst. Mein Gedanke war, damit die Schilfkanten abzufahren und die Stellen zu befischen die nicht mit der Wathose zugänglich sind. Auf den Fjord war vielleicht etwas großkotzig ausgedrückt


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*



towu83 schrieb:


> Weil Du ein Loch im Boot hattest ? #c
> 
> Nee, im Ernst. Mein Gedanke war, damit die Schilfkanten abzufahren und die Stellen zu befischen die nicht mit der Wathose zugänglich sind. Auf den Fjord war vielleicht etwas großkotzig ausgedrückt


 

Nicht weil ich ein Loch im Boot hatte, sondern weil sich ein sehr starker Wind mit heftigen Wellen aufbaute, gegen den der Quirl nicht mehr ankam.:m
Schilfgürtel bei Nymindegab hat bei Nordwind auch nicht viel
mit auf dem Fjord zu tun, da du mit der Gummiente ohne-
hin in kurzer Zeit ans Ufer gedrückt wirst. Und die stellen-
weise über 2m Wassertiefe wirst du watend dann bestimmt 
auch meistern.:m


----------



## towu (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Nicht weil ich ein Loch im Boot hatte, sondern weil sich ein sehr starker Wind mit heftigen Wellen aufbaute, gegen den der Quirl nicht mehr ankam.:m



Ach was |rolleyes 


|supergri Gruß


----------



## LAC (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*

@ Towu83
Torben, der jürgen kennt sich hier in der gegend gut aus, wir sind gute freunde und oft besuche ich ihn, dieses hat er mir jedoch noch nie gesagt, dass er bald abgesoffen ist, was ich ohne weiteres glaube.
Denn der fjord ist schon gefährlich und es sind schon reichlich ertrunken dort, mit einem boot ihn zu befahren, geht jedoch muss dieses boot dafür geeignet sein. Ein großes schlauchboot mit reichlich ps ist kein problem - ein kleines schlauchboot mit el-motor oder 5 ps kann bei wind ein problem werden, denn die wellen sind spitz und hoch da der fjord  ca. 10 km breit und 35 km lang ist, können sich dort brecher entwickeln d.h. eine welle, die 1 m hoch ist, ist auch 1 m tief - ist diese tiefe nicht da - das ist sie nur zum teil, werden die wellen gebrochen - eine brandung ensteht und ist wie kabbelwasser - das hört sich nicht schlimm an kann aber tödlich für alle boote/schiffe sein - denn auf der doggerbank in der nordsee - ein guter fischgrund der nicht so tief ist um die 14 m - saufen dann bei den richtigen windstärken, die großen fangschiffe ab - da sich eine brandung auftürmt. Im laufe von jahrzehnten ist die doggerbank förmlich ein schiffsfriedhof geworden.
So sieht starker seegang aus:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=755JTSmrcXg
und so der grund von der doggerbank:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evC9ZfH7QQ0
und so hab ich die doggerbank bei windstärke 10 erlebt
waren auf den weg zu den orney inseln
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=1303&pictureid=35763
und das ist der ringköbingfjord ohne motor.:q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVnABZtTM_o

Im südlichen bereich im ehemaligen ausläufer vom fjord  links von der strasse, wo förmlich das gewässer vom schilfgürtel eingesäumt ist, treten andere probleme auf, z.b. dass du mit dem motor grund berührst, machst du den motor aus und hoch, wird das boot vom wind abgedriftet bis es nicht mehr weiter geht -d.h. du landest im schilf. 
Das problem ist, aus diesem schilf  sich zu befreien, ohne motor da die schraube förmlich im schlamm steckt,  könnnen dieses nur kleine profis.
Hier wie es geht: das boot muss so gedreht werden, dass die spitze vom boot in richtung wind steht - und dann muss man mit kräftigen paddelschlägen sich vom schilf entfernen - das ist leichter gesagt als getan, denn das boot hat eine große angriffsfläche und du kannst gar nicht so schnell das boot drehen und paddeln, selbst bei einem kanu, wo ich meistens mit fahre- schafft es nur einer, der es kennt.
Jedenfalls sehe ich des öfteren personen, die sich ein kanu dort gemietet haben und anschließend an der schilfkante entlang ein kanu ziehen, weil der wind schneller und kräftiger am blasen ist - als die "kapitän" die sich dieses paddelboot gemietet haben.
Bedenke bei einem schlauchboot ist die angriffsfläche noch größer, deshalb sollte man imm an der schilfkante entlang fahren oder auch paddel, von wo der wind kommt, dann ist man sogar noch geschützt, da dort noch keine wellen entstehen können - wobei ein sonnenhut wegfliegen kann. 

Viel spaß  dabei


----------



## towu (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*

sind die hechte im fjord bis zum 30.4 oder bis zum 15.5 geschont ? 



gruß


----------



## LAC (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*



towu83 schrieb:


> sind die hechte im fjord bis zum 30.4 oder bis zum 15.5 geschont ?
> 
> 
> 
> gruß




Bis zum 30.04. hat der hecht Schonzeit.

http://www.visit-denmark.dk/tysklan...v-ferie/lystfiskeri/lystfiskferksvandlove.htm

GRuß


----------



## pikepirate (4. April 2013)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*

Hallo, soweit ich informiert bin, hat der Hecht im Salzwasser keine Schonzeit, aber ein mindestmaß von 60 cm.
siehe hier

http://www.angeln-in-daenemark.de/infos/schon_salz.html

Nun stellt sich die Frage, ob der Fjord rechtlich zum Salzwasser gehört oder nicht. Ich würde aber auf keinen Fall in der Zeit auf den Kollegen Esox fischen, da er am Laichen ist, Salzwasser hin oder her.

viele Grüße Jan


----------



## LAC (4. April 2013)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*



pikepirate schrieb:


> Hallo, soweit ich informiert bin, hat der Hecht im Salzwasser keine Schonzeit, aber ein mindestmaß von 60 cm.
> siehe hier
> 
> http://www.angeln-in-daenemark.de/infos/schon_salz.html
> ...



@ Jan
die mindestmaße sowie die schonzeiten für hecht gelten auch im fjord, der salzgehalt im meer beträgt etwa 3 % ,  im schleusenbereich ist auch noch meerwasser. Der fjord hat unterschiedliche zonen zwischen 1,2 und 1,4 % und im winter nicht unter 0,6%. Im östlichen sowie im südlichen bereich ist süßwasser, dort sind auch deine hechte, die du suchst - sie sind nicht an der schleuse. - obwohl sie heringe gerne fressen.


----------



## woern1 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*

Bist du dir sicher, dass der Salzgehalt in der Nordsee bei 30% liegt????

Ich habe noch Erinnerung, dass da, je nach Region, der Salzgehalt im Schnitt bei 3,5 % liegt.

Nach deiner Angabe würde das Nordseewasser quasi zu *einem Drittel* aus Salz bestehen (das bekannt tote Meer hat etwa ein Salzgehalt von um die 30%, so dass menschliche Körper an der Oberfläche schweben können).

TL

werner

PS. Hechte kann man auch in dem alten Nordsee-Zulauf des Ringköbing-Fjords beangeln (sog. Nymindeström, allerdings teilweise Naturschutzgebiet, bitte vorher informieren).


----------



## Angelprofesor (4. April 2013)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*



woern1 schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass der Salzgehalt in der Nordsee bei 30% liegt????
> 
> *Ich habe noch Erinnerung, dass da, je nach Region, der Salzgehalt im Schnitt bei 3,5 % liegt.*
> 
> ...


----------



## woern1 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*

Ja sind das denn nun 35 Promille oder 3,5 % Salzgehalt?

Ich kenn mich in Prozentrechnung nicht aus.

TL
werner


----------



## towu (5. April 2013)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*



LAC schrieb:


> Bis zum 30.04. hat der hecht Schonzeit.
> 
> http://www.visit-denmark.dk/tysklan...v-ferie/lystfiskeri/lystfiskferksvandlove.htm
> 
> GRuß




Guten Morgen und danke Otto ! 

Wir sehen uns ... Die Tage sind gezählt #6

Gruß Torben


----------



## LAC (7. April 2013)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*



woern1 schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass der Salzgehalt in der Nordsee bei 30% liegt????
> 
> Ich habe noch Erinnerung, dass da, je nach Region, der Salzgehalt im Schnitt bei 3,5 % liegt.
> 
> ...




Werner, ich hatte einen fehler gemacht meinte promille, der salzgehalt ist inzwischen von mir geändert worden.
Ich kenne mich auch nicht aus mit der prozentrechnung, stecke immer den finger ins wasser und lecke dran ob es salzig ist.  
Wobei du recht hast, der alte ausläufer - südlich von nymindegab ist eine gutes hecht- und barschgebiet, dort darf jedoch geangelt werden  - außer in richtung bzw. bereich tipperne, diese halbinsel im fjord ist vogelschutzgebiet und darf nicht betreten werden.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. April 2013)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*



LAC schrieb:


> Werner, ich hatte einen fehler gemacht meinte promille, *der salzgehalt ist inzwischen von mir geändert worden.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAC (7. April 2013)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> LAC schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Werner, ich hatte einen fehler gemacht meinte promille, *der salzgehalt ist inzwischen von mir geändert worden.*
> ...


----------



## Angelprofesor (7. April 2013)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*



woern1 schrieb:


> *Ja sind das denn nun 35 Promille oder 3,5 % Salzgehalt?*
> 
> Ich kenn mich in Prozentrechnung nicht aus.
> 
> ...


 

|wavey: Hallo Werner 

3.5 Prozent [%] = *35 Promille [‰] #g*

1% ist der hunderste Teil und 1%o (Promille) ist der tausendste Teil.
Du teilst einfach 1000 durch 100. Das macht 10.
1%o (Promille) ist also ein Zehntel von 1%, also 0,1 % 

Grüß aus Berlin 
Vladi


----------



## woern1 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*

Ja, das ist i.O., nur gebräuchlich ist i.d.R. den Salzgehalt bez. der Gewässer in % anzugeben.

TL

werner


----------



## Angelprofesor (8. April 2013)

*AW: Hechte im Rinköpingfjord?*



woern1 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist i.O., *nur gebräuchlich ist i.d.R. den Salzgehalt bez. der Gewässer in % anzugeben.*
> 
> TL
> 
> werner


 

|wavey: Ich habe immer Promill gebraucht und sehr selten Prozent. Nun ist egal, hauptsache wir sind uns einig. #g

Grüß aus Berlin
Vladi


----------

